# Foundry Coffee Roasters



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

This tiny micro roaster in Sheffield is knocking out some amazing coffee. Tried their Gashonga and was blown away by it; couldn't pull a shot over 15 seconds with it but that's another story...









Would highly recommend. They do nice large 350g bags too and £2 postage which makes them very well priced. I am very lucky to have them on my doorstep!

I realise this is a small roaster but has anyone else tried the Rwandan Gashonga?

http://www.foundrycoffeeroasters.com/shop/fresh-coffee-beans/gashonga-lake-kivu-rwanda-350g/


----------



## innatelogic (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm going to Sheffield soon, good to know about local roasters. What's their roast like? Light/dark I mean.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

innatelogic said:


> I'm going to Sheffield soon, good to know about local roasters. What's their roast like? Light/dark I mean.


Definitely on the light side. They don't really do a high roast.

They sell it in the Moor Market and in Upshot espresso; not sure where else. They are on twitter and facebook so you could ask?


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Will definitely buy a bag next time I go to upshot.... My new favourite coffee stop in Sheff


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I need to contact lee; about both existing crops and new stuff but I was about to start some talks about some new crops and collaborations between him and me chipping in the learn / and profile something I think is really special. Just gotta get together some funding and keep my eyes on the incoming greens.

The Kenyan on filter is really good and the gashonga is also a good espresso; the roast is really light though and requires a big dose and considerably tighter grind than most.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Excellent, cheap postage makes a huge difference to me. I prefer to buy smaller batches which keeps my supply fresh and allows me to vary my tastes daily







I'll give them a try.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Poona, they do 100g sample bags as well.

Callum; that sounds really exciting. Lee is a gentleman and went out of his way to drop coffee off at my house for free rather than posting it. I loved the gashonga and I'm looking forward to getting it dialed in when its rested. It ran through like nothing i've seen before and the 100g just went. Got big bag now.

I'll place a preorder now for anything you two come up with


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Likewise here. I'm psyched for buying local. Am I right in thinking I can buy foundry beans from upshot? My supply of fudge is just about done


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Well you usually can. When we were in last week they had sold out of everything. You can buy Mail order but there's 2quid delivery. Bags are a good 350g though so good value.


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Might bob in tomorrow or Tuesday and see. I've dropped the ball this month. Going to run out in about 3 days and have nothing rested and ready. May have to start freezing an emergency stash


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Get them from the moor market; they are more likely to have pre-rested beans as they get delivery once per week.


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Cheers mate. Will give it a go


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

They were at nether edge market in sheffield today and I got to thank Lee for delivering my beans! Also bought some ethiopian doyo cooperative beans for my aeropress!


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Got my hands on some foundry. FAO other Sheffielders, you can buy Foundry beans from Porter Brook Deli on Sharrow Vale Rd. They had a few different beans in. I ended up getting some Gashonga single origin. Possibly a bit out of my amateurish league, but I'll give it a go.


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

oracleoftruth said:


> They were at nether edge market in sheffield today and I got to thank Lee for delivering my beans! Also bought some ethiopian doyo cooperative beans for my aeropress!


Which beans did you get Dec and how have you got on?


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Gashonga as well. Mine are resting as they came from Foundry direct. Also the doyo for aeropress. The gashonga needs a tight grind. Very tricky.


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thought that might be the case. Think upshot are looking at getting some in (they were playing with a sample this morning).

Bought some red brick from there and they told me about porter brook, so I dropped round and grabbed some foundry too. Think they were roasted last Wednesday, so shouldn't need too long in the cupboard. Should be interesting


----------

